

Google Images Has a New Search Product Called Image Swirl - insomniamg
http://crenk.com/google-images-has-a-new-search-product-called-image-swirl/

======
EricBurnett
I found it surprising how good a job this does with topics you wouldn't
normally associate with images. For example, c++: <http://image-
swirl.googlelabs.com/html?query=c%2B%2B> . Considering that I had no idea what
images to expect for this kind of query, I think the selection presented (book
covers, IDEs, console windows, flowcharts, and job market graphs) are quite
suitable.

